# Best Used Cars for Uber and Lyft Drivers



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Best Used Cars for Uber and Lyft Drivers - Consumer Reports


Consumer Reports recommends cars for Uber drivers and Lyft drivers. With these reliable used models, they won’t have to spend their earnings on repairs




www.consumerreports.org





*Best Used Cars for Uber and Lyft Drivers*
With these reliable and efficient models, you won’t have to spend as much of your earnings on repairs or gas
By Keith Barry
Updated July 30, 2021







Photo: Uber

Drivers for ride-hailing services such as Uber and Lyft have had a difficult few years. Their earnings fell as demand for travel evaporated, and those who did drive during the early days of the pandemic did so at great risk. Now, even as demand for ride-hailing increases, rising gas prices are cutting further into their profits.
Before the pandemic, we spoke with Harry Campbell, a ride-share consultant, who told Consumer Reports that drivers put as much as 1,000 miles a week on their cars. For that kind of heavy-duty driving, the things many people want in a car—reliability, fuel efficiency, comfort and safety—become critical.

We also looked at new information from the personal finance data service ValuePenguin, which estimates that a ride-share driver’s expenses increase by 25 percent and profits dip by 12 percent for every four gas fill-ups in a month. We also studied online forums to find out the challenges Uber and Lyft drivers face. Then we looked at the results of our Annual Auto Surveys to find out which affordable used cars are best at meeting those challenges. We didn't recommend any new cars because they depreciate too quickly to make much financial sense for ride-share drivers.

Some of these models carry our new Green Choice designation, which highlights vehicles with the cleanest emissions. (You can read more about Green Choice here.)

Of course, potential ride-share drivers should check out their local laws, which can put stricter requirements on licensing and car choices. Using a vehicle for ride-sharing could also void or reduce its warranty coverage. And insurance costs could go up if you use your car for ride sharing.

If need to replace your car and you drive for a ride-sharing service, take a look at our list.
*Best Overall: 2014+ Toyota Prius*

QUICK TAKE


RECOMMENDED
*2018 Toyota Prius*
Price Range: $19,775 - $23,700
OWNER REPORTED MPG: 53 mpg
Ride-share drivers on forums like uberpeople.net and ridesharecentral.com praise the Prius. First and foremost is the extremely good fuel economy.
“It makes more sense to have a high-mpg vehicle the more you drive, because your number one expense is going to be gas,” Campbell says.
The Prius’ reliability ratings in our surveys are consistently well above average. And it offers up to 27.4 cubic feet of room for luggage behind the rear seats, according to the Environmental Protection Agency.

We recommend a 2014 or newer model because of its optional forward-collision warning and automatic emergency braking. Leatherette seats are available and preferred because they retain fewer odors and are easier to clean after the inevitable spills and messes that passengers create.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'd rather be eternally broke than drive a Prius. My dad has that car and it depresses me to be inside it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

warsaw said:


> _— “Drivers for ride-hailing services Uber and Lyft have had a difficult few years. Their earnings fell as demand for travel evaporated…” — _


Uhhh, no… earnings for drivers took a deep dive way before travel demand fell. The cheatin’ scumbags at Uber/Lyft make it their #1 priority to blatantly rape the shit out of all their drivers.


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uhhh, no… earnings for drivers took a deep dive way before travel demand fell. The cheatin’ scumbags at Uber/Lyft make it their #1 priority to blatantly rape the shit out of all their drivers.


And most drivers are too stupid to notice…..clearly.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Honda Accord Hybrid. 9 less mpg's than a prius and double the size and comfort.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> Honda Accord Hybrid. 9 less mpg's than a prius and double the size and comfort.


Double the size? It still seats 5 ...


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Syn said:


> Double the size? It still seats 5 ...


Prius sits 5……midgets. Maybe.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Prius sits 5……midgets. Maybe.


My Yaris seats 5 on a daily (or should I say during weekends) basis ...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I usually get a good laugh from people ...


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Syn said:


> My Yaris seats 5 on a daily (or should I say during weekends) basis ...


For Uber? Bullshit. Yaris is worst then a Prius…..


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

The only problem with a Prius is, it’s a Prius.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Groundhog_Day said:


> For Uber? Bullshit. Yaris is worst then a Prius…..


I have over 17k trips between Uber & Lyft with my 2015 Yaris ...


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Syn said:


> I have over 17k trips between Uber & Lyft with my 2015 Yaris ...


If you say so.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

And contrary to popular belief, driving a small car does not affect your ratings or tips. Few times I drove my 2016 Toyota RAV4 and 2019 Chrysler 300 and both tips and ratings weren't any different than I get with 2015 Toyota Yaris. So it doesn't pay off to drive a larger, more expensive and less fuel efficient car ...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Syn said:


> Double the size? It still seats 5 ...


Feels like double, but yeah probably not quite...

I took an Uber once to a casino, in a Prius, with my wife, daughter, and daughter's husband. All 4 of us are normal sized people. 25 minute trip. We were like effing sardines man. In the Accord I'm comfortable in front or back seat for 12 hours.

I hear ya though. Double is a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

2015 Corolla. Tough as a tank, roomy back seat and 36-38 MPG. Minimal maintenance too.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I'd rather be eternally broke than drive a Prius. My dad has that car and it depresses me to be inside it.


Not to mention , uncomfortable as shit


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Yet another publication pretending to be an expert on rideshare and succeeding only in talking out of their arses.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'd rather be eternally broke than drive a Prius. My dad has that car and it depresses me to be inside it.


Kill your EGO bro. It's doing you no good.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

tothebeach2024 said:


> 2015 Corolla. Tough as a tank, roomy back seat and 36-38 MPG. Minimal maintenance too.


Similar with a 2014 that has 95,000 as of November 2021 (going for a million)


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Many of the drivers in my area drive vehicles that are big, new and/or inefficient. I'm guessing they don't care or just don't know that they're spending $0.35 - $0.50+ on the dollar for expenses compared to what they're making.

I often see new vehicles, pickup trucks, luxury SUV's (that don't qualify for Black SUV and often not even XL) and German luxury sedans. All terrible options.

I believe the Uber and Lyft bank on people not keeping track of their expenses. Otherwise there would be far les drivers on the road.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

In the last couple of weeks for example, I've seen the following:

Late model Ford F-150 and F-250
Late model Chevy Silverado
BMW X5 (does not qualify for XL)
Early 2000's Land Rover Discovery. Props to the driver that he still has it on the road...
Late model Audi A8L 
Older Cadillac Escalade - Too old for Premier or Comfort but would qualify for XL......at 15mpg


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

What about a Camry Hybrid?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Older Cadillac Escalade - Too old for Premier or Comfort but would qualify for XL......at 15mpg


If it was 07-14 model with the 6.2L engine, you're being pretty generous with the mpg. When new, my wife's 09 Escalade was barely able to muster 12.5mpg. My wife's a leadfoot, though, but still 15mpg is quite optimistic.

What comes to some of the other stuff you listed, they sure as hell don't make sense for full-time drivers. Part-timers could make them work, but it still depends on a lot of things.

Pre-Covid I used my 08 Silverado and due to it not being a dedicated RS vehicle, had 200K+ miles, bought with cash, all maintenance done by myself, my operating costs were pretty much just gas and insurance. It was only good for X, but I've posted my results here in the past and with my strategy I was still able to pull $0.85-$1.10/mile gross. Worked for me as PT driver.

Haven't anted yet with my new Silverado yet, but might dip my toes into it early next year to see how things have changed and what impact that will have on my results. Business travel definitely isn't the same anymore, so I will need to adjust my strategy for that. At least it gets better mpg, but since gas is up, it's probably a wash there. Other than not having 200K+ miles, all other factors are the same as with my 08: no payment, maintenance done by myself etc.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

At the first glance, the article seems to make perfect financial sense. However, things seem to fall apart by reading the second time. A brand new Prius? A thousand mile a month is going to depreciate a car in no time. If the owner needs to sell the car some time or have it totaled in an accident, that is going to be a nightmare. 

It must be amazing to drive a car with 20+mpg, given the incessant increase in gasoline price. Don't those driving a hybrid worry about replacing the battery some time? Sometimes, I wonder if the mechanic Scotty is paid by Toyota. Although their cars are relatively stress-free, they are far from perfect. I have actually spent some fortune maintaining a 17-year old car. When things start to fail, my car will need to spend a few days in the shop. Due to its age, some parts have to be placed under special orders. Here are the repairs that I have had, including the spiral cable for cruise control, front passenger door actuator (why does it fail twice while I can count with my fingers how many times the front passenger seat is occupied) and the passenger side memory assembly (it doesn't unfold). More costly repairs include the sealing of transmission pan and re-building the suspension. Just because these repairs do not hit me simultaneously, that doesn't mean Toyota quality is exceptional. Articles like this one are either deceptive in nature or written without proper research. I paid the premium for ride comfort but didn't sign up for these annoying problems. In short, stop saying Toyota is divine. This is just not true! 

Japanese or German, these manufacturers will never be able to sell a car ever again without planned obsolescence.


----------



## reliablerider (Oct 1, 2021)

It is best to use the Toyota Prius due to its fuel efficiency


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

warsaw said:


> Best Used Cars for Uber and Lyft Drivers - Consumer Reports
> 
> 
> Consumer Reports recommends cars for Uber drivers and Lyft drivers. With these reliable used models, they won’t have to spend their earnings on repairs
> ...


I drive a RX 350 Lexus. It qualifies for Uber comfort. I wouldn’t drive anything smaller for obvious reasons. I pay more for gas but it’s worth every penny for my passengers and I.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I believe the Uber and Lyft bank on people not keeping track of their expenses. Otherwise there would be far les drivers on the road.


Obviously. That is why Uberlyft always incorrectly refers to driver revenue as "earnings" and never, ever refers to driver expenses.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Muzzled101 said:


> I pay more for gas but it’s worth every penny for my passengers and I.


Did you just say it's worth every penny for your passengers??


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Illini said:


> Did you just say it's worth every penny for your passengers??


I'm not sure what's more shocking, that or the erroneous use of a subject when a direct object was required.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

tothebeach2024 said:


> 2015 Corolla. Tough as a tank, roomy back seat and 36-38 MPG. Minimal maintenance too.


This is the correct answer as far as I can see, a 5-9 year old Corolla or Civic which is what I've been driving. Had not considered a Yaris, didn't know it qualified, but I would add that as well. A Camry or the Kia gets gas mileage that cuts into profitability. The best way I've found to make a profit is get a Civic or Toyota and drive it for 250,000 miles or more. A Prius battery can't be counted on for that many miles and a replacement cost just took all you have saved on gas.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> A Prius battery can't be counted on for that many miles and a replacement cost just took all you have saved on gas.


Not even close. You can get a remanufactured Prius battery for about $1,000. Over 250,000 miles, a Prius will save a lot more than that in fuel costs.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Illini said:


> Not even close. You can get a remanufactured Prius battery for about $1,000. Over 250,000 miles, a Prius will save a lot more than that in fuel costs.


Interesting. I checked with several local mechanics, most didn't even work on a Prius and all told me aftermarket batteries were not reliable, I never heard of a remanufactured being that cheap and available. When I factored in the increased cost of a Prius on the used lot when compared to a Corolla and then the hassle of finding a mechanic I passed. But this is good info to have, can you share a link? I may seriously consider a Prius given this info.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Interesting. I checked with several local mechanics, most didn't even work on a Prius and all told me aftermarket batteries were not reliable, I never heard of a remanufactured being that cheap and available. When I factored in the increased cost of a Prius on the used lot when compared to a Corolla and then the hassle of finding a mechanic I passed. But this is good info to have, can you share a link? I may seriously consider a Prius given this info.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Interesting. I checked with several local mechanics, most didn't even work on a Prius and all told me aftermarket batteries were not reliable, I never heard of a remanufactured being that cheap and available. When I factored in the increased cost of a Prius on the used lot when compared to a Corolla and then the hassle of finding a mechanic I passed. But this is good info to have, can you share a link? I may seriously consider a Prius given this info.


Hybrids are best for this kind of work, you never have to shut them off. Idling an '08 Camry hybrid costs about .3 gal/hr in the winter, half that with the '20. Toyota headlight assemblies are common and an expensive trouble spot. The headlights fog on the inside and the aftermarket options are only good for a year or two. Struts at around 200k and I average around 100k miles on a set of brake pads with Toyota hybrids.

For profit I agree with you on the Corolla overall. I've driven a few Prius/Corollas/Camrys/Camry Hybrids to around 300k. I am more concerned with my own comfort and drive an Avalon averaging 28mpg.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

CheepShot said:


> For profit I agree with you on the Corolla overall. I've driven a few Prius/Corollas/Camrys/Camry Hybrids to around 300k. I am more concerned with my own comfort and drive an Avalon averaging 28mpg.


Good to know. I'll probably be in the market to replace my Prius next year, and if I could get an Avalon with 28mpg, that would be great option. Unfortunately, my budget would allow me only to get an older model, which probably won't average 28mpg.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Illini said:


> Good to know. I'll probably be in the market to replace my Prius next year, and if I could get an Avalon with 28mpg, that would be great option. Unfortunately, my budget would allow me only to get an older model, which probably won't average 28mpg.


Yes, they do and Illinois allows vehicles up to 15 years of age. They are usually starting to look ratty after 3-4 years of use. After that only good for a $500 down payment on the next one. A 2010 or newer today fits criteria. It's possible to find Avalon Limited's with around 100k miles for around $10k or less. Leather interiors look nicer and age better. Buying an older, more comfortable car you will lose preferred rides but it hasn't been a problem. I try to keep the cost of ownership close to $100-120/wk + gas. There are/were many cars for lease on CL for around $200/wk where all you pay for is gas and washes, they pay all expenses including inspection, licensing and insurance fees for ride-sharing or package delivery. I use that as the baseline.


----------



## DiffLock (Nov 21, 2021)

Hybrid Toyota Camry, preferably a higher trim. Hybrid Fusions were nice too. Not a bad choice if you are a full-timer and your market is decent. Prius is too small, it will torture you if your a full-timer. Driving my Corolla as a full-timer was a pain. Prius is probably worse than that.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Illini said:


> Good to know. I'll probably be in the market to replace my Prius next year, and if I could get an Avalon with 28mpg, that would be great option. Unfortunately, my budget would allow me only to get an older model, which probably won't average 28mpg.


have you seen the costs for a hybrid avalon. ALso, in order to qualify for comfort, the car cannot be more than 5 years old!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

warsaw said:


> Best Used Cars for Uber and Lyft Drivers - Consumer Reports
> 
> 
> Consumer Reports recommends cars for Uber drivers and Lyft drivers. With these reliable used models, they won’t have to spend their earnings on repairs
> ...


First, the vehicle must be no more than $5000
Second, the best Prius you can find for X.
Or the best Caravan or Sienna for XL.
Done!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DiffLock said:


> Prius is probably worse than that.


Wrong. Try commenting from actual experience, and not from impressions!


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

DiffLock said:


> Hybrid Toyota Camry, preferably a higher trim. Hybrid Fusions were nice too. Not a bad choice if you are a full-timer and your market is decent. Prius is too small, it will torture you if your a full-timer. Driving my Corolla as a full-timer was a pain. Prius is probably worse than that.


I drove a 2010 prius 4 for 3 years.... Have no idea what you mean by too small?


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I am looking at a
2017 Prius fully loaded (but with a couple of deep scratches) 73K tech and conv packages... (and
a mint 2013 Gen 4 Prius level 5.. with 39K. Tech package
both are almost $20K.
I have looked a lot of Prius... most are shite or are incorrectly labeled as higher models. I will not get a cloth one. Two almost made me gag.
The good ones cost more. esp if they have the blind spot monitoring and the better stereo. I use the sunroof daily too.

When most prius are selling for... well 14K for a 2013 with 136K miles level 4 (most are twos) and needs $1k worth of parts with scratches everywhere... it seems worth it to get the nicer one and enjoy drivng more...
But I am kidding myself. I simply say 4 years out of the car is 5K a year... which is $416 a month. is too much but less than renting which is like 1200 a month...
But at least I would be safer, in a cleaner ride... and happier driving...

I will never ever get a car with cloth seats ever again.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

*The "Truth" Uber and Lyft know, but will never tell drivers...*
1. The smaller the car gets, the less drivers get as tips.
2. The smaller the car gets, the less "premium riders" will be given.
3. The smaller the car gets, the more hours need to be logged to make the same money as someone with a larger car.

*Note*** Premium Rider is a patron who uses their app often, usually longer rides, has a high score and tips at a rate higher than normal.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

TGK said:


> *The "Truth" Uber and Lyft know, but will never tell drivers...*
> 1. The smaller the car gets, the less drivers get as tips.
> 2. The smaller the car gets, the less "premium riders" will be given.
> 3. The smaller the car gets, the more hours need to be logged to make the same money as someone with a larger car.
> ...


That's actually not true. I have 4 cars - 2015 Toyota Yaris, 2016 Toyota RAV4, 2019 Toyota CHR and 2019 Chrysler 300 (in addition to 1971 Chevrolet El Camino). I tried all of them for ride share and the earnings are more-less the same and paxholes are more-less the same. I actually make the least amount of money with Chrysler 300 since my running expenses are the highest. 
That's why I mostly drive Yaris for ride share since there are no benefits at all to drive a nicer & more expensive car.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Syn said:


> That's actually not true. I have 4 cars - 2015 Toyota Yaris, 2016 Toyota RAV4, 2019 Toyota CHR and 2019 Chrysler 300 (in addition to 1971 Chevrolet El Camino). I tried all of them for ride share and the earnings are more-less the same and paxholes are more-less the same. I actually make the least amount of money with Chrysler 300 since my running expenses are the highest.
> That's why I mostly drive Yaris for ride share since there are no benefits at all to drive a nicer & more expensive car.


Really, I set the parameters up in 2016 for Uber and your 71 Elco has never qualified for Ride Share, unless special issue was granted by Uber for a fully reconditioned classic car, all 12 have been 4 door luxury sedans...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

TGK said:


> Really, I set the parameters up in 2016 for Uber and your 71 Elco has never qualified for Ride Share, unless special issue was granted by Uber for a fully reconditioned classic car, all 12 have been 4 door luxury sedans...


Based on your previous comment, I should've been making a lot more money with Chrysler 300 or RAV4 (while having better customers) compared to Yaris, and in reality - I don't.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

TGK said:


> *The "Truth" Uber and Lyft know, but will never tell drivers...*
> 1. The smaller the car gets, the less drivers get as tips.
> 2. The smaller the car gets, the less "premium riders" will be given.
> 3. The smaller the car gets, the more hours need to be logged to make the same money as someone with a larger car.
> ...


K, and what is your source for this info?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

RadarRider said:


> cloth seats


Absolute worst decision for RS.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Syn said:


> That's actually not true. I have 4 cars - 2015 Toyota Yaris, 2016 Toyota RAV4, 2019 Toyota CHR and 2019 Chrysler 300 (in addition to 1971 Chevrolet El Camino). I tried all of them for ride share and the earnings are more-less the same and paxholes are more-less the same. I actually make the least amount of money with Chrysler 300 since my running expenses are the highest.
> That's why I mostly drive Yaris for ride share since there are no benefits at all to drive a nicer & more expensive car.


Why not a prius c instead of a yaris? Also how does driving an xl vehicle affect how much you can make?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Why not a prius c instead of a yaris?


I don't drive that much to justify spending the extra $8k on a Prius C compared to Yaris.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Absolute worst decision for RS.


I had light-colored cloth seats on my previous car, and made a fortune off the stains left behind by passengers. I had a battery-powered Bissell pet stain cleaner that would restore the seats to pristine condition, and it took maybe five minutes to completely clean up the mess. Every time a passenger would spill a drink or leave a mud spot behind, out came the camera, a photo was taken, and the cleaning charge was sent to Uber for processing. Never once was I denied a claim.

When I traded this car in, the salesman couldn't believe I had done 3,200+ rides on Uber/Lyft with light cloth seats that looked as if they were still brand new. I told him those seats made me a bunch of extra money.

My current vehicle has black cloth seats, and since Uber has now made it very difficult to collect on cleaning fees, I'm no longer concerned with the issue.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't see any way to justify buying a $20,000 car for ride sharing. I'm sticking with the 8-10 year old Civic/Corolla with the fewest miles I can find for my car replacement plan.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'd rather be eternally broke than drive a Prius. My dad has that car and it depresses me to be inside it.


I agree, its too tiny. I hate having to scrunch down when getting in an out, and so do passengers. There are plenty of larger hybrids that get within 5-10mpg of the prius. Going from 53mpg to 47mpg isn't going to save enough money to be worth it.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> You guys only drive a thousand miles a month? I do at least 4000, sometimes 5000 a month.


It's almost like some of us have day jobs and only log in on weekend nights for a little extra cash...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> I do have a day job monday-friday full time. All those miles are on weekends, with the occasional week night. Grinding hard!


So if you drive Friday-Saturday-Sunday, you put on average 420+ miles per night? That's a lot ...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Syn said:


> So if you drive Friday-Saturday-Sunday, you put on average 420+ miles per night? That's a lot ...


I do some weeknights too. And my market is a 50 mile drive from my house. So that's 100 right there.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

OldBay said:


> and so do passengers.


Oh yes, the passengers, their happiness and welbeing should be so important to us ...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> You guys only drive a thousand miles a month? I do at least 4000, sometimes 5000 a month.


Correction, about 3500 a month. I did it in my head, apparently incorrectly. I'm at 42,534 uber miles for the year.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> I do some weeknights too. And my market is a 50 mile drive from my house. So that's 100 right there.


You're like one of those guys who works 20+ hours of unpaid overtime and brags about it.

I'm too r/antiwork for this LOL.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SlikkRikk said:


> You're like one of those guys who works 20+ hours of unpaid overtime and brags about it.
> 
> I'm too r/antiwork for this LOL.


I don't know if it's bragging, I just drive a lot of miles and I work alot. Downside is I have to pay alot of taxes... already had to send $3300 in quarterly payments and will send another $1800 or so by the deadline of January 15, 2022. It sucks that the government gets so much of it! Depressing.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

A shame. My 2017 Prius is like a luxury car inside... with all the options. Super clean too. Yes, sometimes it can be a little more difficult to get into... especially for handicapped. With the amount of $$$ I have into it, it would be nice to be able to get comfort.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I'd rather be eternally broke than drive a Prius. My dad has that car and it depresses me to be inside it.


If you are buying it for Uber/Lyft, then cost of operation is what is important.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

phoneguy said:


> If you are buying it for Uber/Lyft, then cost of operation is what is important.


Actually, I am chemical sensitive... so... Leather/easy to clean seats that do not absorb human sweat, lotion, perfume, ciggarette, and BO smells is extremely important. One smoker sitting in the car can make the whole car stink... and the next passenger may pick up the stench in their clothing. No cloth, easy to clean, does not hold odors. (some people are so gross) Also, it is nice to sit in a nice ride and have something to take pride in or even enjoy riding. I am hearing a lot about gross cars, in bad shape, and even drivers watching TV or under the influence... even I have ridden in a few cars that were absolutely disgusting or dangerous to drive (lyft here) I like a nice stereo too. You are right though... but in todays market... even the used cars are expensive as hell... unless there is really something wrong with it. I do my best to get the best deal I can... and something I can feel healthy in. (Yes, I have had to open windows for a few passengers that poured on the perfume before leaving... one was so bad that I could not see as my eyes were burning so bad they would not stay open.


----------

